# Creating screen-saver images with The GIMP



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just posted an illustrated tutorial on my KindleMinds.net blog on the basics of editing an image to make it into a Kindle screen-saver: http://www.kindleminds.net/2010/08/28/creating-kindle-screen-saver-images-with-gimp/. It is targeted toward non-power-users (i.e. I doubt any of you PhotoShop experts will find anything interesting there  ). If anything's not clear, feel free to ask away here or in a comment on the blog page.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Excellent timing, as I just took a photo the other day that I want to convert and my last couple efforts doing so didn't turn out so well. Thanks!


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

Thankyou I'm a new Linux user so something like this helps a lot


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

It is a great explanation. Thanks so much.


----------

